# Kohler Command Pro CS12S - NO SPARK



## LSE (Apr 4, 2012)

Got in a Kohler Command Pro 12 
CS12S Spec: 941609

Not getting any Spark at all.

After all the following tests, I checked multiple points of grounding to check for spark and still---No Spark.

Engine Turns over very well with Electric Starter.

Checked oil, it was barely touching bottom line on fill stick, so filled oil to 3/4 way up between low and full lines on dipstick--(did not screw in dipstick, just unscrewed and measured after just touching threads to oil fill threads)

Thinking key switch is fine since it turns completely to turn starter motor and produces great RPM.

Changed Spark plug with new one.

Checked for wires being disconnected- didn't find any.

Saw fuse behind keyswitch cover, and it was not blown.

Unscrewed Plug Boot and clipped 1/2" off lead wire and screwed back on to make sure the end wasn't burnt and causing a bad connection, still no Spark.

I'm I looking at a Bad Coil at this point or did I miss anything to check for Spark.

Sheared Flywheel Key?? - Would that cause a No Spark situation on this CS12S? I know it would mess up timing, but I thought I could still get a Spark with a Sheared Key. I could be totally wrong.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

When you check for oil on this engine, screw the dipstick in to check the level. 

I would isolate the engine from the equipment, by disconnecting the kill switch lead wire to the engine (usually a white wire) and retest for spark. The flywheel key condition will not affect spark, just ignition timing.

You can download a service manual for your engine at the Kohlerplus website. You need to use internet explorer and just enter as a guest.


----------



## rther (Jun 1, 2012)

If the engine has a low oil pressure switch, disconnect the leads and try cranking. Then jump the leads and retry. You can also attach your multimeter, set to resistance, and see if the switch changes (either opens or closes, depending on if it's a normally closed or normally open switch) when you crank it over.


----------



## LSE (Apr 4, 2012)

LSE said:


> Got in a Kohler Command Pro 12
> CS12S Spec: 941609
> 
> Not getting any Spark at all.
> ...


Thanks for all the suggestions.....turns out it was the coil. 
Install new coil, gaped it to Kohler's Specs and she fires up again and runs great.


----------

